# Juwelenschleifen - Sondieren



## Gnorgh (31. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute

Ich bin mittlerweile Juwelenschleifer über 300 und auch Bergbauer um 370. 

Ich habe mir die Frage gestellt, welche Edelsteine man zu welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit bekommt, wenn man die Erze aus der Scherbenwelt sondiert. Kann man die irgendwo nachlesen?

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich zum Sondieren von Teufelseisen sagen, dass ich zu ca. 60% Spessarit, zu ca. 30% Azurmondstein und zu ca. 10% Golddraenit bekommen hab.

Kann mir irgendwer mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## Gnorgh (6. Februar 2007)

Hat hier niemand ne Ahnung vom Sondieren?


----------



## Haladar (6. Februar 2007)

nein, frag mal im offizielen forum


----------



## Shakazahn (7. Februar 2007)

Beim Sondieren von bestimmten Erzen bekommst Du immer nur die Edelsteine heraus, die Du auch beim Abbau der Erze finden kannst.
Also bei Kupferabbau findest Du Tigerauge oder Malachit, ergo findest Du beim Sondieren von 5xKupfererz auch nur Tigerauge oder/und Malachit. Dies geschieht immer mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 70-80%.
Es kann Dir also passieren, dass Du ausser dem entsprechenden Pulverrückstand keine Edelsteine findest.

Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung was Du beim sondieren finden kannst:
5x Kupfererz: Tigerseye, Malachit
5x Zinn: Lesser Moonstone, Moss Agate, Shadowgem, Jade, Aquamarin
5x Eisen: Jade, Citrin
5x Mithril: ?

Edlere Metalle können nicht sondiert werden:
Silber, Gold, Echtsilber, Eternium und Khorium


----------



## Dalmus (7. Februar 2007)

Shakazahn schrieb:


> Beim Sondieren von bestimmten Erzen bekommst Du immer nur die Edelsteine heraus, die Du auch beim Abbau der Erze finden kannst.


Hm, das macht mich etwas nachdenklich.
Mein Bergbauer-Jäger ist erst 53 und wagt sich alleine noch nicht in die pestis, sodaß er bisher noch nicht sooo viel Thoriumerz abgebaut hat. Deswegen mal meine Frage an die Bergbauer: Hat schon einer in Thoriumvorkommen Spessarit gefunden?
Denn beim Sondieren hab ich's vorgestern aus Thoriumerz extrahieren können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War eh ein feiner Abend. Ich bin Skilllevel 275 beim Juwelenschleifen und da die Edelsteine im AH so teuer sind, dachte ich mir ich kauf mal Thoriumerz und schau was dabei rauskommt. 60 Erze für 33g gekauft und sondiert, 3 große Opale (mit denen ich weiterskillen konnte), 1 Spessarit und jede Menge weiterer Edelsteine bekommen und die weiteren Edelsteine konnte ich für gut 50g wieder im AH verkaufen.^^
Leider war das Erz gestern Abend nicht wieder so günstig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, das macht mich etwas nachdenklich.
> Deswegen mal meine Frage an die Bergbauer: Hat schon einer in Thoriumvorkommen Spessarit gefunden?



Erz Vorkommen BLASC DatenBank 4tw
Hier findest Du alle Vorkommen in WoW, selbst die in der Scherbenwelt.


----------



## Dalmus (7. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Erz Vorkommen BLASC DatenBank 4tw
> Hier findest Du alle Vorkommen in WoW, selbst die in der Scherbenwelt.


Gratz Roran, nur wird bei Funden in den Thoriumvorkommen kein "BC-Edelstein" aufgeführt.
Deswegen schrieb ich "meine Frage an die Bergbauer:" und nicht "meine Frage an die blasc-DB-Abrufer:". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gratz Roran, nur wird bei Funden in den Thoriumvorkommen kein "BC-Edelstein" aufgeführt.



Und was ist das bitte ?
http://www.buffed.de/?o=625
ich glaube wohl kaum, das in der Alten WOW Welt ein Teufelseisenvorkommen finden wirst!
Das hab ich bis jetzt nur in einer TBC Welt ( Scherbenwelt ) gesehen.


----------



## Dalmus (7. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Und was ist das bitte ?
> http://www.buffed.de/?o=625
> ich glaube wohl kaum, das in der Alten WOW Welt ein Teufelseisenvorkommen finden wirst!
> Das hab ich bis jetzt nur in einer TBC Welt ( Scherbenwelt ) gesehen.


Rüschtüsch...
Und wer hat von einem Teufelseisenvorkommen geredet (äh.. geschrieben)?


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gratz Roran, nur wird bei Funden in den Thoriumvorkommen kein "BC-Edelstein" aufgeführt.
> Deswegen schrieb ich "meine Frage an die Bergbauer:" und nicht "meine Frage an die blasc-DB-Abrufer:".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erz Vorkommen
Werden alle bekannten Erz Vorkommen auf gelistet, mit Gebiete und Häufigkeiten sogar mit Karte und Kords dazu.
Wenn Du Thorum suchst, schaust Du eben nach "Kleinem Thorium Vorkommen " und nach "Großem Thorium Vorkommen ".
Dann bekommst Du bei beiden angezeigt, was Du alles aus diesen Vorkommen Looten kannst,
auch die Edelsteine.

Nur wirst Du keinen diese Steine da finde in Thorium.
Dämmerstein, Edeltopas, Lebendiger Rubin, Nachtauge, Stern der Elune, Talasit
Da diese nicht im Thorium vorkommen.

Darum schau einfach mal die Vorkommen in dem Link nach, dann findest Du alles an Info drin, die Du suchst.

Ich glaub noch einfacher als mit der Datenbank gehts wohl nicht mehr.

Und für Dich zur Info.
Ich hab nen INGI / Bergbauer, Schmied / Bergbauer und einen Juwelenschleifer / Bergbauer.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2007)

Ok Roran, wir sind also wieder mal beim Thema lesen und verstehen?
Lies Dir den Thread nochmal aufmerksam durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die Aussage aufgegriffen, daß man beim Sondieren nur Edelsteine findet, die man auch beim Abbau des entsprechenden Erzes finden würde.
Tatsache ist, daß ich einen Spessarit aus Thoriumerz sondiert habe.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich eine Frage an die Bergbauer in den Raum gestellt, ob einer von ihnen beim Abbau vom Thorium schonmal ein "BC-Edelstein" untergekommen ist.
Die Blasc-DB kenne ich durchaus - die ist auch wirklich hilfreich und umfangreich, aber eben nicht in allen Bereichen aktuell.
In diesem Fall also wenig hilfreich!
Dann weise ich Dich auf die Tatsache hin, daß dort in den _Thoriumvorkommen_ unter den Funden kein "BC-Edelstein" aufgeführt wird und als nächstres kommst Du mir mit einem Link auf _Teufelseisenvorkommen_ und fragst mich "und was ist das bitte"?
Tja, eben Teufelseisenvorkommen, aber nicht Thorium.
Und nun kommst Du mir wieder mit der blasc-DB-Übersicht, die in dem Fall absolut nichts aussagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roran schrieb:


> Erz Vorkommen
> Werden alle bekannten Erz Vorkommen auf gelistet, mit Gebiete und Häufigkeiten sogar mit Karte und Kords dazu.
> Wenn Du Thorum suchst, schaust Du eben nach "Kleinem Thorium Vorkommen " und nach "Großem Thorium Vorkommen ".
> Dann bekommst Du bei beiden angezeigt, was Du alles aus diesen Vorkommen Looten kannst,
> auch die Edelsteine.



Aber trotzdem nett, daß Du mir nochmal genau erklärst, wie ich die DB benutze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Roran schrieb:


> Nur wirst Du keinen diese Steine da finde in Thorium.
> Dämmerstein, Edeltopas, Lebendiger Rubin, Nachtauge, Stern der Elune, Talasit
> Da diese nicht im Thorium vorkommen.



Du siehst selbst die logische Abfolge? Die läßt aber den Umkehrsachluß nicht zu. Das Fehlen der besagten Steine in der DB unter den Thoriumvorkommen ist kein Beweis dafür, daß diese nicht beim Abbauen von Thorium gefunden werden können.
Es ist bisher nur ein Indiz, das die These untermauert, daß besagte Edelsteine zwar aus Thorium sondiert, aber nicht beim Thoriumabbau gefunden werden können.



Roran schrieb:


> Darum schau einfach mal die Vorkommen in dem Link nach, dann findest Du alles an Info drin, die Du suchst.



Nope.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dort bekomme ich eben nicht die Infos, die ich suche. Ansonsten hätte ich meine Frage an die Bergbauer wohl kaum in den Raum gestellt, gelle?



Roran schrieb:


> Ich glaub noch einfacher als mit der Datenbank gehts wohl nicht mehr.



Joa, ich bin schon gespannt mit welchem DB-Link Du mir im nächsten Post kommst.
Ich wiederhole mich eigentlich ungern, aber die Daten in der DB geben derzeit noch keine klare Auskunft darüber, ob die neuen Edelsteine nicht vielleicht doch (wenn auch vielleicht nur mit einer ganz geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit) beim Abbau von Thorium gefunden werden können.


Roran schrieb:


> Und für Dich zur Info.
> Ich hab nen INGI / Bergbauer, Schmied / Bergbauer und einen Juwelenschleifer / Bergbauer.


Muß mich das nun beeindrucken?
Ich hab nen Ingi/Bergbauer, Schmied/Bergbauer, einen Kürschner/Bergbauer und einen Alchie/Juwelenschleifer. 
Spielen wir jetzt mein Auto, mein Haus, meine Frau?
Selbst wenn Du 20 Bergbauer hast: Du kannst immer nur einen auf einmal spielen (solange alle auf einem Acc sind). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ok Roran, wir sind also wieder mal beim Thema lesen und verstehen?
> Lies Dir den Thread nochmal aufmerksam durch.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,
nun versteh ich Dein Problem und kann Deine Frage Nachvollziehen.
Dann muß ich mich entschuldigen,
war mein Fehler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dalmus schrieb:


> Muß mich das nun beeindrucken?
> Ich hab nen Ingi/Bergbauer, Schmied/Bergbauer, einen Kürschner/Bergbauer und einen Alchie/Juwelenschleifer.
> Spielen wir jetzt mein Auto, mein Haus, meine Frau?
> Selbst wenn Du 20 Bergbauer hast: Du kannst immer nur einen auf einmal spielen (solange alle auf einem Acc sind).
> ...


Nein,
das sollte dich nur darauf hinweisen,
das ich mich auch mit Bergbau auskenne, nix anderes.
Und ja, sind alle auf einem Account, meinem Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun zum Thema von Dir.

Ich hab noch von keinem mitbekommen,
das er auch so einen Edelstein aus einem Thorium Vorkommen bekommen hat.
Ich vermute das es ein Bug / Fehler in WoW sein kann.

Aber ich laber mal ein paar Leute auf meinem Realm an und frag da mal nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Ok,
> nun versteh ich Dein Problem und kann Deine Frage Nachvollziehen.
> Dann muß ich mich entschuldigen,
> war mein Fehler.



Kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roran schrieb:


> Ich hab noch von keinem mitbekommen,
> das er auch so einen Edelstein aus einem Thorium Vorkommen bekommen hat.
> Ich vermute das es ein Bug / Fehler in WoW sein kann.
> 
> ...


Bedankt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd auch mal fleissig weiter Thorium sondieren (soweit die Preise im AH das zulassen) und mal schaun, ob ich noch weitere neue Edelsteine dabei extrahieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perdita X (8. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich habe bisher enorm schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Sondieren von Thorium gemacht (ca. 10* = 0 Edelsteine), habe ich nur Pech, oder ist die Chance wirklich derart gering (dann wäre es auf meinem Server billiger Edelsteine zu kaufen und das thorium zu verscherbeln).

Danke
Perdita X


----------



## Kruaal (9. Februar 2007)

Gelegentlich habe ich auch draenit oder spessarit aus Thorumerz geholt, allerdings ist das Thorium mittlerweile extrem teuer bei uns geworden, daher lohnt sich ein Kauf zum sondieren nicht mehr.


----------



## wendigo (14. Februar 2007)

Hm - kann mir vorstellen, daß sich das seit Addon mit dem Steine-"Beifang" geändert hat. Habe seit Addon kein Thorium mehr gefarmt, deshalb überfragt.
Beim Entzaubern kommen aus lvl 58 items z.b. auch inzwischen andere Sachen raus als vor dem Addon - schätze das is schon so gewollt. 
Gruß ^^


----------



## Gnorgh (15. Februar 2007)

Also ich habe auch schon Spessarit und ähnliches aus Thorium sondiert, aber noch NIE abgebaut. Ich denke das geht auch nicht und deswegen stimmen Abbauchancen und Sondierchancen auch nicht überein. 

Schade nur, dass es keine Datenbank darüber gibt, was man woraus sondieren kann. Allerdings, habe ich mittlerweile rausfinden können, dass man beim Sondieren von Adamantit mit ner Wahrscheinlichkeit von eigentlich 100% 2 seltene Edelsteine (Blutgranat, Spessarit usw.) bekommt und mit ner Wahrscheinlichkeit von ca. 33% dazu sogar noch nen raren oben drauf (z.B. Stern der Elune)

Vielleicht hilft das ja euch weiter...


----------



## whiti (16. Februar 2007)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Allerdings, habe ich mittlerweile rausfinden können, dass man beim Sondieren von Adamantit mit ner Wahrscheinlichkeit von eigentlich 100% 2 seltene Edelsteine (Blutgranat, Spessarit usw.) bekommt und mit ner Wahrscheinlichkeit von ca. 33% dazu sogar noch nen raren oben drauf (z.B. Stern der Elune)
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das ja euch weiter...



diese %-angabe halte ich für sehr hoch gegriffen, oder du bist ein glückspils. mein sondieren hatte bisher ca 200 grüne edelsteine gebracht und nur ca 10 blaue (sondieren von ca 500 teufelseisenerz und 400 adamantiterz)


----------



## Gnorgh (21. Februar 2007)

Hi

Ja, mittlerweile ist das ein Bisschen runtergegangen, aber bei Adamantit sind schon 1-2 grüne Edelsteine im Schnitt drin (manchmal auch keiner) und so jedes fünfte bis jedes zehnte Mal auch ein blauer.

Bei Teufelseisen sieht das Ganze schlechter aus. Da habe ich noch nie einen blauen rausbekommen und auch weniger grüne.


----------



## Buffedcrawler (21. Februar 2007)

Da ich mich momentan mit der Frage rumschlage einen Twink speziell für Juwelenschleifen aber primärs fürs sondieren zu erstellen kommt mir dieser Thread gerade richtig.

Ich habe einen Mainjäger mit Ing/Berbau und einen Twinkjäger mit Bergbau/Blumenpflücker. 

Lohnt es sich einen Twink mit Juwelenschleifen/Bergbau zu erstellen, da ja scheinbar bei einem Juwi mit Bergbau auch beim abbauen div. Steine in die Hände fallen können? 
Denn ansonsten würde ich Juwelenschleifer und Verzauberer lernen, quasi zum sondieren und dissn.


----------



## whiti (22. Februar 2007)

ich kann dir deine frage leider nicht beantworten, nur das eine:

beim bergbau haben alle die chance steine beim abbauen zu erhalten, ob nun der juwelenschleifer dabei eine höhere chance hat weiss ich nicht.

zum thema sondieren:

ich habe jetzt in meiner TBC zeit 1000 adamantiterze sondiert und es sind ca 30 blaue herausgekommen. also kann man schon gut sagen das bei ca 6-10 mal sondieren 1 blauer kommt. ich werde es aber weiterhin im auge behalten.

gruss


----------



## Cloudia (9. Dezember 2018)

moin moin

ich weiß ist ein wenig spät aber!

Im Addon "Auctioneer" ist ein zusatz Programm drine "Informant" dieses zeigt an, mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit, was aus welchem erz, Sondiert werden kann!


----------

